# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe 29 chỗ đi sapa, lào cai giá rẻ lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

*Viettrans chuyên cho thuê xe 29 chỗ đi Sa PA - Lào Cai… lh 0915.702.015*

 - Loại xe: 29 chỗ
- nhãn hiệu: *Huyndai county…*

*BÁO GIÁ THAM KHẢO:*

*- xe 29 chỗ: 6.000.000 vnd/2 ngày*
 - lịch trình: Hn - Lào Cai - Sa Pa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - thác Bạc - Hà Nội
- thời gian:  2 ngày.

giá đã bao gồm phí cao tốc HN - Lào Cai - Hn

* Với trách nhệm, lấy chữ tín làm đầu Viettrans tin rằng sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.*

*Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:*
*Công ty: Viettrans Hanoi*
*Add: Tầng 2, Số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04 3932 0020         Fax: 04 3932 0159*

*hotline: 0915.702.015*
*Yahoo: viettrans02* 
*SKY: huyen_xedulich*
*Email: info.viettrans{at}gmail.com*
*Website:* http://www.viettrans.vn |
 X*in cảm ơn đã đọc tin  chúng tôi*

----------


## viettrans

thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0439320020

----------


## viettrans

chuyen cho thue xe du lich lh 04 39320020

----------

